# Connect flashdrive directly to Hdx or HD?



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it possible to get a cord that would connect a USB flashdrive to my Kindle HDX.  I know the power cord connects with a USB into a computer.  But can I somehow connect directly to a stand alone flashdrive with it's own USB ending. My HDX only has one input connection point, but my HD has 2 with different sized openings. This would be handy to have more storage on 8Gig HDX's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you can't connect a USB drive to an HDX or an HD.  (The additional port on the HD is for the video cable connection that was discontinued for the HDX which has wireless video connection (with some devices).

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This would be one option that does work with all the wireless Kindles and Fires:


Wirelessly store, share, stream movies, photos, music, and documents across your smartphones, tablets and computers
Simultaneously connect & access data stored on up to 8 devices via Wi-Fi
No internet connection, cables or router required, works on all Wi-Fi enabled devices
Up to 4 hours of video streaming on a single charge
Access with free app, compatible with iOS 5.0 or later, Android 2.3 or later and Kindle devices
Access with internet browser, compatible with all Wi-Fi enabled devices
Charging and accessing with USB 2.0 connection interface or higher
Optional Wi-Fi password protection and 128-bit AES encryption
Also available in 16GB and 64GB, it creates a wireless network that you can download from.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of those, but haven't had good luck using it with storage.  Seems to me there were some quirks.  And something can be streamed to the Fire and some can't, as I recall.  I think there's a thread about it in Fire Talk.

Moving this thread there now....

Betsy


----------

